# I have babies!!!



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG, I am so excited and non-froggie people would not understand.

I've been going through so many crickets I decided to try setting up my own breeding station. This morning I finally got my first hatch. My hatching tub is starting to teem with crickets smaller than ff's. They are so small my pums could eat them. Since I have from pums all the way up to reed frogs, I don't think my prey can outgrow my predators before they are gone.

I was getting frustrated when I had nothing after two weeks. I thought I was doing something wrong until I found a reference that said if they weren't warm enough it could take as long as three weeks for the eggs to hatch. I applied a little more heat (moved the heat lamp closer) and literally within a couple of hours they all started to hatch out.

Yay!

Deb


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I know the feeling. I remember the first time I bred crickets I was so excited to see those super small buggers running all over the place. Are we weird? HAHA


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I know, the first thing I thought is...............who can I call? LOL I did call the BF, he already knows I'm weird (even though he has no interest in my critters) and then I posted here.

It's nice to be understood!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah - froggers are crazy. But we all know this.

Congrats Deb! I'm sure you're well aware of this but I'll share anyway...make SURE you have your tanks sealed against all escapees. I recently fed tiny pinheads just as you are describing - smaller than FF's. Unfortunately, my Galacts didn't know what to make of them and quite a few got out of the tank. I think I squashed of em - but I'm anticipating waking up any time now to the lovely chirp of a cricket under the fridge.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

HAHA!! I was thinking you were talking about some of your frogs! But then I read crickets and it really made me laugh! Congrats!
Not quite as exciting as baby frogs, but still, it's something!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

salix said:


> OMG, I am so excited and non-froggie people would not understand.
> 
> I've been going through so many crickets I decided to try setting up my own breeding station. This morning I finally got my first hatch. My hatching tub is starting to teem with crickets smaller than ff's. They are so small my pums could eat them. Since I have from pums all the way up to reed frogs, I don't think my prey can outgrow my predators before they are gone.
> 
> ...


Only here.

John


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

We here completely understand. That is the way I felt when I saw my first "captive maggot".


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

We are pretty strange.  I ended up with a hatch of probably a couple of thousand. I have two more egg containers in my hatching box now. My frogs have been eating tiny little crickets for days and there's still lots.

Also about four feet to my left are countless maggots I voluntarily produced in my house.

The first time I found a "buggy" sack of flour I got excited. Believe me, this wasn't the case BF (before frogs  )


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, if it makes you feal any better, I was crazy to begin with! So now, hmmm...and I psycho? Never know! HAHAHAAA!!!!


----------



## RobP (Aug 16, 2008)

Completely understand! I spend quite a bit of time (and enjoy) breeding crickets for my small collection.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Congratulations. We have abandoned crickets here. (I would have abandoned them before startting with them. I abhor them -- seriously abhor them. However I can count fly larva and observe my ffs intensely - can help my partner feed the tarantalus (hers) roaches. She gave up the crickets due to smell and information about parasites. Although gutloading for pdfs is vastly different than for t's in a pinch the crickets love their cherrios


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

The website directions I'm following has me feeding them a combo of dry cat food/rabbit pellets (2:1). They also advised using no substrate to reduce any smell and so far, so good.

I've fed out so many, I'm probably down to around 500 pinheads left from the first hatch. A heck of a lot better than the $5.00 per hundred I was paying at the feed store. Hopefully I'll get another bloom of them in a week or so.

Deb


----------

